# What is your average Invoice dollar amount?



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Crock said:


> I knew IHI was full of it, but if you read most of his posts it becomes obvious that he is intellectually challenged. I noticed most folks ignore him so I have done the same. I applaud you for putting him in his place. It made my day.
> 
> Oh, and I don't average out tickets but I would guess it to be around 10k per.



Heck of a way to start your internship spouting off, care to offer up your locations, work you do/have done..tell us about yourself before you continue your internet wizardtry. I've got nothing to hide, how bout you? $10K/yr..what's your day job?? You know Nathan has a DIY forum you sound like a great candidate to hang out over there helping other's who try to "dabble" in the trades.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

IHI said:


> Heck of a way to start your internship spouting off, care to offer up your locations, work you do/have done..tell us about yourself before you continue your internet wizardtry. I've got nothing to hide, how bout you? $10K/yr..what's your day job?? You know Nathan has a DIY forum you sound like a great candidate to hang out over there helping other's who try to "dabble" in the trades.


Who is Nathan? He's not the Star wars guy is he? I live in Des Moines, and dabbling is my hobby.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Crock said:


> Who is Nathan? He's not the Star wars guy is he? I live in Des Moines, and dabbling is my hobby.


Just as i thought, your clueless. Thanks for the confirmation:thumbsup: DIY forum is linked up top


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Handymanservice said:


> I try to do handy work that others aren't. that was the point of my post, to see what most " contractor's" were doing invoice wise to substantiate my belief that I'm not stepping on any toes!


Ah I see. Your probably helping the relationships with their clients if anything. So no to stepping there. When a roofing company re-does a roof that was leaking, it looks pretty good on them when they can refer someone to repair the water damage inside all in the first meeting. And I am sure you will have clients that need new roofs....so back it goes...and back..and forth...

As alternative to "Handyman", I have seen the term "Professional execution of small building projects" or something like that...doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

IHI said:


> Just as i thought, your clueless. Thanks for the confirmation:thumbsup: DIY forum is linked up top


Thanks Josh. I will check it out. I will be in Elk Run Heights on Sunday. Any chance you would like to get together for lunch?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Crock said:


> Thanks Josh. I will check it out. I will be in Elk Run Heights on Sunday. Any chance you would like to get together for lunch?


I hear the knuckle sandwich is on special Sunday.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Crock said:


> Thanks Josh. I will check it out. I will be in Elk Run Heights on Sunday. Any chance you would like to get together for lunch?


Sure, my number is in the book, on my truck, or i can PM it to you, we'll be over at the shop putting the engine for the car back together so lemme know when you want to meet up.

need to add an Edit:
pm me your number because i get so many out of town/state sales solicitations i ignore them, i do not want to mis yours...you can just pm me the area code and first three numbers, i'll get your last 4 when you call. There's a few quite spots i can suggest we first meet.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

If this meeting takes place, it would be criminal not to live stream it. Check out a site called u-stream.com. You can set up an account and all you would need is a camera, a lap top, and an internet connection. Also, a tale of the tape, if you will, so we can set the line and do some side betting. Let me know if I can help.

On a side note, IHI, I'm interested in your race car. Start a thread with some pics and some tech info. Cubic inches, H.P., Torque, E.T. (if it's a drag car) Modifications, Power adders, etc.

Oops, just checked your sig line...I'll look at the video.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Just checked it out. That thing is bad ass. Answered most of my questions. Obviously, you're squeezing it. It leaves like a raped ape. 
Ever run it down a full 1/4 mile?....Looks like a mid to high nine car.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

send_it_all said:


> If this meeting takes place, it would be criminal not to live stream it. Check out a site called u-stream.com. You can set up an account and all you would need is a camera, a lap top, and an internet connection. Also, a tale of the tape, if you will, so we can set the line and do some side betting. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> On a side note, IHI, I'm interested in your race car. Start a thread with some pics and some tech info. Cubic inches, H.P., Torque, E.T. (if it's a drag car) Modifications, Power adders, etc.
> 
> Oops, just checked your sig line...I'll look at the video.


All I am saying, is there will be a pat down for us both before the action starts. Got a knife pulled on me once and i'm not having that happen again, luckily we had the boyz and some tools of our own and that got squashed real fast but that day i learned you come pack'n to play, and do your best to make it stay old school.

You can PM me for anything on the car, should be running faster this season, shop in MN ruined my heads, just got them back from kansas so we're shooting for 9's this year on pump gas in street form.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I was just having fun about the fight. There is really nothing worth fighting about happening here.
I like the FireChicken. It moves out quick. Small Block on spray, I assume?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

send_it_all said:


> Just checked it out. That thing is bad ass. Answered most of my questions. Obviously, you're squeezing it. It leaves like a raped ape.
> Ever run it down a full 1/4 mile?....Looks like a mid to high nine car.


3yrs ago it was running 10.69 first time off the trailer, won the race that day, crank snapped 2nd pass the next day's race. Let a shop in MN rebuild it, lost all kinds of power and was running 11.00's and finally got it tuned to run 10.80....it should've been a 10.30/10.40 car all street legal on pump gas and mid 9's on spray. I left it alone, won a bunch of money bracket racing last season, send heads/intake out to get fixed and better by a guru and now we're putting it back together. So the goal is 660-670hp on pump gas with all the work i had done and i cant spray anymore than a 150shot of nitrous without the mix getting a little lean..if i wanted to run r ace gas i could throw the 500 shot on it and let'er rip, but it'd never hold it off the line on my 9" tires. car is a pig too at 3720lbs, but i wanted a low-mid 10 second street car..heck, i even got 800Watts of subs in the trunk


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

IHI said:


> All I am saying, is there will be a pat down for us both before the action starts. Got a knife pulled on me once and i'm not having that happen again, luckily we had the boyz and some tools of our own and that got squashed real fast but that day i learned you come pack'n to play, and do your best to make it stay old school.



Datz some straight up gangsta sheet man. You keepin it real fo sho. Word.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

send_it_all said:


> I was just having fun about the fight. There is really nothing worth fighting about happening here.
> I like the FireChicken. It moves out quick. Small Block on spray, I assume?


I grew up next to redneckville, that was the past time then and now, been handed my butt, and handed butt, either way i dont care it'd be a nice break in the day and give us soemthing to talk about back at the shop. I encourage a meeting, my info is there for the world to see, so it's on Mouth now. When he calls i'll tell him where to meet because i'm sure not going to a location and sit for some tool that'll probably never show up.:no: so i'll wait for a PM, i'll make an easy off interstate meeting spot away from the public, he'll call when he arrives and tell me what he's driving so we know what to look for, do the deal, and get on with the day...simple as pie.:clap:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

What are you using for a trans? Car is a little heavy for a glide. 400 with a brake i would guess.
Cubic inches? (I'll guess 427 s.b. just for fun)
We really should start another thread.

By the way, KCCT. On behalf of Malco, thank you for your insightful post. You might want to back track your steps. He seems to have fallen off your nuts. He hasn't thanked you for a post in almost an hour. Have you reported him missing yet?


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

send_it_all said:


> By the way, KCCT. On behalf of Malco, thank you for your insightful post.



Shizzle. Thankizzle fo the messagizzle.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

*Now your playing nice.*



IHI said:


> Answer to original question, average invoice $3500, but i invoice for progress payments as well on larger scoped jobs to keep the wheels greased, we service a smaller customer base, but i'm not out to be filthy rich, i'm doing this since i like the work, enjoy the freedom to an extend and it funds my racing addiction.
> I do it for the same reason. If you remember my original post, this is what works for my family. I never intended to offend anyone. We race dirt modifieds out here, I think you guys have a little known dirt track out there, Knoxville is it?
> Looking into the Waterloo, Cedar Falls area to get a jist on what's required for code in our area. Our "work circle" requires us to pass the national IRC tests before we can pull permits to work, period- nothing gets done. It now costs over $2300 for the books to study for the 6 hour test, testing fees to get licsenced, and then you STILL have to pay fees once you get the licsence to keep it current every year, i write 2 checks to INRCOG and they distribute my money to the surrounding towns so i'm registered to work in their towns, some of the smaller towns only require bonding.
> See, it is just different here, talk about overregulation. I would not bag on your state for taking these types of precautions.
> ...


I think you said you were about 34? Got to take it easy on the ticker so you can keep racing that car and get to be an elder like your Grandpa. 
Now that we have opened up our lines of communication, we may bump heads a time or two, but I will always be professional, even on a forum.....


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

"Meet me at 3:00pm after school under the apple tree!" How did this thread turn into a high school fight? 

To answer the OP right now mines around 2-3k off top of my head. Way down from last year of around 9-10k


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the way you conduct yourself, HMS.

Right now I feel like starting a fight just to break up the monotony of sitting in front of this G*DD***ED computer with no work to do.

Where's my wife?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> I like the way you conduct yourself, HMS.
> 
> Right now I feel like starting a fight just to break up the monotony of sitting in front of this G*DD***ED computer with no work to do.
> 
> Where's my wife?


A good friend would step and say no, no, no. Not your wife.




You want a fight you can win.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

DavidC said:


> A good friend would step and say no, no, no. Not your wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thinking, maybe I'll start with Mike Tyson. If I do well there, I'll step up to my wife.


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

DavidC said:


> A good friend would step and say no, no, no. Not your wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that. I have seen what my wife can do to a laptop with an estwing after finding nudie pics of her friend on it........she was :furious:........ I was:shutup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

KCCT said:


> I hear that. I have seen what my wife can do to a laptop with an estwing after finding nudie pics of her friend on it........she was :furious:........ I was:shutup:


Please tell me this is not a joke. If not, you MUST start a thread about this and for Cripes Sake, include those pics.

Did you have rodeo sex with your wife after that?


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

send_it_all said:


> I like the way you conduct yourself, HMS.
> Thank you, the feeling is mutual, see an example below.
> 
> Right now I feel like starting a fight just to break up the monotony of sitting in front of this G*DD***ED computer with no work to do.
> ...


I told you guys I read about 100 of these old discussion pages before I even posted my first. This is the way I feel you should deal with something that is different than what you expected, even if you already have a solution, it is best to get the customer involved...

Your reply to the OP was right on in my book.
You need to level with the customer and say that what is there is not what you thought it was. Show them the brick and the crumbling plaster. if they are really a friend, they will not expect you to do a few days worth of work for free. If Any of the plaster is solid, you can adhere the base to it with liquid nails or even latex (paintable) caulking, then shoot nails into the plaster until the adhesive dries. If none of it is solid, you have a big project on your hands. I would take the advice given above and cut out the plaster under the base,and replace it with strips of wood thick enough to become flush with the plaster, adhere the wood to the brick with construction adhesive and tapcons, then nail the base to the wood. Unfortunately, the wood option is going to be time consuming and therefore, expensive. If I had to do it, I would be thinking in the neighborhood of $10-$12 per linear foot to cut out the plaster, supply the wood and the base (paint grade), install it all and clean up the mess. Or an hourly rate. 
Hourly rate + materials.

You are in the Huntington area, correct? One of the kids that worked for me, he is actually more like a son to me, moved to Huntington recently, 1/4 mile from the beach (do that in Iowa j.k.) and loving life. He is flat broke though, hasn't found work yet. If you need a hand with concrete, this kid can lay down a heck of a finish for a 20 year old white kid.

Chuck


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL it was about 2 years ago. Her psycho friend got mad at her and decided to let loose about sending me the pics. I was at a jobsite at the time and she came storming in, asking what computer I used to talk to her, so I told her the laptop (an outdated sacrafice). Got home and it was like a bomb went off in a keyboard factory. I was finding key's all over the place for MONTHS. LCD screens look pretty neat when smashed. It took a few weeks for any sex, let alone rodeo sex! I still get reminded of it at least once a month lol.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

send_it_all said:


> Please tell me this is not a joke. If not, you MUST start a thread about this and for Cripes Sake, include those pics.
> 
> Did you have rodeo sex with your wife after that?


If that is a true story, they probably had hallway sex, each time they passed each other in the hallway, F*** you, F*** you.

Ahh, love........


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

IHI said:


> I grew up next to redneckville, been handed my butt, and handed butt


Sounds like my kind 0f guy.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

:drink:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

My average invoice is in the $1500 range.

I see nothing wrong with a "handyman" but the past experiences I have witnessed has made the term "handyman" not sit well with me. I would love to find a dependable person with a decent amount of knowledge to send some of the repair jobs I get calls for. 

The problem I see is I imagine most people that are capable of performing many construction tasks and are efficient at running a business would attain the licensing to perform their trade on a larger more profitable scale.

Also, in many states the restrictions are minimal to operate a contracting company. Here in Georgia we have a "specialty trade" exemption from a contractor having to hold a state issued contractors license.

There is a long list of trades that do not need a license, although plumbing or electrical of any sort is not listed.

"The State Licensing Board for Residential and General Contractors has been directed by
January 1, 2008, to identify specialty categories and scopes of work, allowing those
specialties to contract directly with an owner without being a licensed residential or​general contractor."

 
http://sos.georgia.gov/plb/contractors/Specialty Traditional _4_.pdf


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

163k in recievables YTD from 9 invoices. $18,111.00 avg


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

...


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Winchester said:


> Hmmm... hard to average. I get a lot that are $2000-$3000 and also a lot that are $10,000-$18,000
> 
> So what does that mean average-ish $8000?


To find the average, add up the total dollar amount of all the invoices, then divide that number by the number of invoices you have.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

buildpinnacle said:


> 163k in recievables YTD from 9 invoices. $18,111.00 avg


Nice average - That is my projected sales target for the year. Actually, we set our budget/goal at $142,000 and every spare dime over that is going to advertising.

I want everyone to see my logo, everywhere they look. I just want it to be top of head.

I guess this should be another thread, "What are your advertising budgets and how do you allocate them", that could be useful.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Im still trying to get the hang of the proper procedures on the forum. I wanted to thank everyone that is replying to this post, should I be hitting the "thanks" button each time, or is this an acceptable way?

Since it was my first thread, I am glad to see it is still being replied to.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Handymanservice said:


> Nice average - That is my projected sales target for the year. Actually, we set our budget/goal at $142,000 and every spare dime over that is going to advertising.
> 
> I want everyone to see my logo, everywhere they look. I just want it to be top of head.
> 
> I guess this should be another thread, "What are your advertising budgets and how do you allocate them", that could be useful.


hit the search i've read several of those threads


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Handymanservice said:


> Im still trying to get the hang of the proper procedures on the forum. I wanted to thank everyone that is replying to this post, should I be hitting the "thanks" button each time, or is this an acceptable way?


You're doing just fine. The "Thanks" button is a novelty toy (sorry Nathan, but that's how I see it) just recently introduced. So far, its main value is that of a smattering of applause, or the "Hoo! Hoo!" on Jerry Springer.


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

The question for each man to settle is not what he would do if he had means, time, influence and educational advantages; the question is what he will do with the things he has. The moment a young man ceases to dream or to bemoan his lack of opportunities and resolutely looks his conditions in the face, and resolves to change them, he lays the corner-stone of a solid and honorable success.This is a place of education for some and understanding for others.To not turn over a stone in the pond of learning and to disscount an idea to dissallow this transfer will hurt us as a whole. Be kind understanding and reach out to those you think or know that needs it and let them reach out to you and on this day we all will be sucsessful. NOBODY LEFT BEHIND


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

ihi said:


> all i am saying, is there will be a pat down for us both before the action starts. Got a knife pulled on me once and i'm not having that happen again, luckily we had the boyz and some tools of our own and that got squashed real fast but that day i learned you come pack'n to play, and do your best to make it stay old school.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Handymanservice said:


> I know what you all are thinking, none of your business. I have been lurking and have read over 100 back pages and I realize you all are not that fond of Handymen. I own & operate a professional, full time Handyman Service in California.
> 
> I _*do not*_ do remodel work, roofing, major electrical or major plumbing. My specialty is jobs under $300.00. In California, we are allowed to perform jobs under $500.00 (mat. & labor total) without a license. My average repair order is $327.60. Now I can hear you all saying "Hack", but I assure you, I am not a hack. I do everything by the book and am very good at what I do, Handyman work is what works for me and my family.
> 
> ...



I would say our average ticket is around $900 but it ranges anywhere from $120 _(call out and first hour)_ to $5,000. I always considered projects under $5,000 to fall under the term Handyman Work. 

This year I learned that the small jobs where great when it was just myself and a helper - but now that we have more men, an office, warehouse and full time secretary those small $120 jobs are killing us. They do lead in to nicer projects though and are nice to fill in with - so I really shouldn't complain.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> I would say our average ticket is around $900 but it ranges anywhere from $120 _(call out and first hour)_ to $5,000. I always considered projects under $5,000 to fall under the term Handyman Work.
> 
> This year I learned that the small jobs where great when it was just myself and a helper - but now that we have more men, an office, warehouse and full time secretary those small $120 jobs are killing us. They do lead in to nicer projects though and are nice to fill in with - so I really shouldn't complain.


Just a hint - find one guy that is really good at it / likes it, let him deal with that area (no estimates - invoice on spot up to X $'s) - you should be able to keep him busy 

You might also look into Maintenance contracts for him

Keep the bulk of your guys on the larger jobs & pull off help as needed, if the Handyman doesn't have any jobs lined up - roll him or her into a larger project for the day or punch list completion


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm wondering if IHI and Crock's "SUNDAY LUNCH" ever went down?


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

*I doubt it....*

I think IHI took it serious and Crock was just having fun. Damn, some people are just too testy on these forums..........:thumbup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

send_it_all said:


> I'm wondering if IHI and Crock's "SUNDAY LUNCH" ever went down?


Unfortunately no, i never recieved a pm with his number and we all had a good laugh sunday in the shop and then mondya at work. Somebody wants to start talking %hit and then acting like a tool of "i know where you are" heck, put your money where your mouth is, internet or not some in the racing community have had "visits" after spouting off and said the wrong thing to the wrong person. I dont put up with these threats in person, and i wont on here either. it's obvious he was a pot stirrer i was just giving him the opportunity to put up or shut up is all. It's one thing to be an internet wizard and another to start saying they're passing through and will find you.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Handymanservice said:


> Nice average - That is my projected sales target for the year. Actually, we set our budget/goal at $142,000 and every spare dime over that is going to advertising.
> 
> I want everyone to see my logo, everywhere they look. I just want it to be top of head.
> 
> I guess this should be another thread, "What are your advertising budgets and how do you allocate them", that could be useful.


Handy:

Personally, my volume goals (yes Jerrald, currently volume based m/u....but listening intently to capacity method) are 800,000 for the year. I set my advertising budget at 5% of volume for the year b/c this if my first year to do any advertising other than company shirts and biz cards. Your advertising goals should be set in Nov/Dec when you start working on the upcoming years budgets. Percentage range can be all over the board, but I think most companies like us (the rule, not the exception) budget between 2-8%, depending on your postion in the market. I have heard companies like Coke and Pepsi spend upwards of 30% on advertising. 

My advertising currently is being earmarked for internet (website, SEO, ATT premier listing, etc), mailers, billboard (great traffic counts for cheap around here), and truck lettering. I don't know how my return will be on the billboard as it is a bit of a gamble. Hopefully I will find a niche locally that is not being used...if not, it won't be in next years budget. I guess I have bought tools and equipment in the past that I 'thought' I would use too. I am expecting to spend about $40,000 this year.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

*Good info Pinnacle,*

We set our budget, and crossed our fingers, in December. So far we are above our sales goals in January and February, this being said, I took the "extra" money and added a neighborhood marketing plan.
Since we are aiming for $140,000.00 in sales this year (97% of our sales include less than 9% materials charges), we are looking to increase our branding with our core demographic, stay at home mom's.
To target this group, we have added shopping cart ads, next to the aisle directory in the baby seating area on the cart. We have our logo staring at them for 1/2-1 hour, our tag line "Small jobs. Big help." seems to work too.
When I said that every extra dime was going into advertising, I guess I should have been clearer, marketing and advertising, is more correct. I am really getting interested in the threads I have read about SEO on this forum. Alot of good info is being shared and I am going to spend money in that direction, over and above our "budgeted" money.
I sure do plan for our sales to keep steady or increase due to the current economy, people are staying in their homes (wiiling or not) and *have* to fix the small things that we take care of.
I am impressed that the bigger companies, such as yours, are producing good numbers in tough times. I know reputation helps, but you still have to have the balls to charge what your worth (and what you need) and stand tough on pricing. A lot of customers think backwards, they think they are going to get quality work done cheaper because of this "recession." It is actually the opposite, it is going to cost more now that it did when we had more jobs, you still have to cover your bills. 
I am glad that I found this site, the views are really interesting and I enjoy learning about how things are across the country. I'm here for the professional part of it, I'll let the comedy be handled by the others (I do enjoy it though).
You all are a good group of people, even IHI


----------

